
A first look at Microsoft’s Cortana running on Android - Garbage
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2015/07/a-first-look-at-microsofts-cortana-running-on-android/
======
stinos
One of the comments is _What 's with the anthropomorphism? It's weird that you
keep calling a piece of software a "she". _ and I have to say I fully agree:
it made the entire article just weird to read?

~~~
phn
Cortana comes from the Halo games, where she is an AI, portrayed as a female.
I don't find it weird at all. Then again, in my language we must use male or
female for things forcefully, so Siri is also female for me.

~~~
on_and_off
Addressing an AI as a person makes perfect sense, but Cortana and Sira, the
vocal assistants, are not AI.

------
Theodores
The Excel Spreadsheet using person that happens to need access to their Office
365 documents through their Android mobile phone could install Cortana to make
their busy lives theoretically that bit easier. Other than an imagined use
case like this I have no idea why anyone would want this on their phone.

I have a feeling that Cortana et al. will be like Dragon Naturally Speaking,
exist as a product for a long time without ever picking up momentum. I don't
see people using Siri/Google Now! except for novelty value, I can't imagine
people moving from Siri/Google Now! to Cortana at all ever.

~~~
mwill
I actually use Siri daily, but only to set reminders and turn on alarms, two
incredibly trivial use cases.

I'm not opposed to using it more but those are the only things that work
reliably for me, I'd get over it disappearing pretty quickly.

~~~
demallien
I also use Siri to send text messages if I'm driving or riding my bike, or to
find the answer to a piece of trivia, or to launch applications, rather than
having to hunt for them. That makes quite a lot of use cases, but nevertheless
I agree with you that I wouldn't miss Siri if it was to go away

